# FOR SALE: Crystal Beach Canal front Property with Cabana, 5th Wheel, and Double Boat Lifts!



## Mattb2179

This is a great bay place we just listed for sale in Crystal Beach. It's 2 canal lots with a screened in cabana and double covered boat lifts. The 2008 KZ Sportsman 5th Wheel is included in the sale as well. The 5th wheel sleeps 6 and has 3 slide outs. There is plenty of room on this lot to build a home too! The canal connects to the Intracoastal and is a short run to either Seaver's Cut or Stingaree cut to access East Galveston Bay. Check out the listing below or let me know if you have any questions. Thanks for looking!

1255 Island Boulevard, Crystal Beach, TX 77650 - HAR.com


----------



## Mattb2179

Bump


----------

